# sublimation mug coatings



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Evening......

What is the difference in mug coatings? I have come across Cactus, Rhino, and Versa.......
Which one is the better of the coatings? Which one is better for inkjet dye sub?

I have to order some mugs and don't want to have to guess and spend needlessly on which mug is better for my TOG ink set up.

All info is appreciated.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Cutting_Edge said:


> Evening......
> 
> What is the difference in mug coatings? I have come across Cactus, Rhino, and Versa.......
> Which one is the better of the coatings? Which one is better for inkjet dye sub?
> ...


Margaret,

What I have found is that Cactus is supposed to take out all of the warped and "barrel shaped" mugs from the mug making process and separate them and put the good ones aside for sublimation.
They also have the coating all the way to the top of the mug, and 'about' 1/2" away from the handle.
(I have seen a lot of mugs that don't have the coating all the way around, or, all the way to the top of the rim, or at least, that's the impression I got from seeing their product, 'specially the black mugs)
From what I have seen so far is that the mugs have been straight on the sides (not barrel shaped) and accept the wraps really well.
None are perfect, but if the process they use is true, then that alone is worth buying Cactus.
Maybe someone else knows more, 'cause I'm new at all of this, but it's what I was told, and I tend to believe it. 

A true and straight mug is worth it, saving us all the pain of having to redo one because it is misshapen.

I know this is not the exact answer you were looking for, but it may helps some.

Randy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe that all coated mugs come from off shore so even the best imported can get some 'wrong' mugs. I buy from one place and I specify the hard 'dishwasher safe' coating for them. A few cents more but worth it. So not sure we can answer your question Margaret but just be sure you specify mugs for sublimation and not pad printing..


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Margaret,
I can't tell you specifically about the brands but there are two types of coatings. One is hard and one is a bit softer. If you make sure they are RN certified(inititials of the guy who pioneered this process), you can't go wrong. As far as I know they are the only ones guaranteed to be safe for dishwasher and microwave. Nearly all are imported from overseas. Laser coats theirs in Illiniois and sublimators 1st choice ships the coating to china to be applied there. I think the biggest difference you will find is in the whiteness of the cups. Some are very white, while other brands are yellowish. I use sublimators 1st choice out of Texas even though I wish I could find a U.S. manufacturer(I haven't been impressed with Lasers quality). To date, Thailand made mugs are considered premium mugs.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

p.s.
Forgot to say that any decent mug will have the coating all over even allowing you to print on the handle if you want.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you for your help......

I have ordered the Cactus coated mugs......gal at Marck was decent to deal with over the phone.....

thanks again
Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> p.s.
> Forgot to say that any decent mug will have the coating all over even allowing you to print on the handle if you want.
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread


Jim,

"1st choice" has the mugs that you're referring to?
I use the Cactus, but I wouldn't be against trying *1st Choice's* brand either.
I went to their site and it's very direct and to the point, but not any mention (that I saw) of how it's an '*all over coating*', or a *hard coating*, etc.

I just want to be extra sure if I ordered some. 

Thanks for that information Jim.

Randy


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Randy,
Their site isn't flowery, that's for sure, but I have spoken to them at trade shows and the RN certification means that it is the hard coating and good for microwaves and dishwashers. They are all over and you can print on the handles. When I was looking for a printer and ink, I called them up and talked to the president of the company and the head of production(they called him off the floor to talk to me). They are close to you so that would help. I have put some of them up against other mugs and they are by far the brightest, but that is just in my experience. If you have questions, give them a call, they helped me a lot.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> Randy,
> Their site isn't flowery, that's for sure, but I have spoken to them at trade shows and the RN certification means that it is the hard coating and good for microwaves and dishwashers. They are all over and you can print on the handles. When I was looking for a printer and ink, I called them up and talked to the president of the company and the head of production(they called him off the floor to talk to me). They are close to you so that would help. I have put some of them up against other mugs and they are by far the brightest, but that is just in my experience. If you have questions, give them a call, they helped me a lot.
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread




Thanks for getting back to me on that Jim!
I'm going to call them when I order my next case, the all over coating is what I have been wanting, so I REALLY appreciate the information.

Thanks again!

Randy


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Greetings Randy,

Because we focus on the printing side of decorating and don't sell any blanks, we test products that we recommend to our clients.

After testing, Sublimator's 1st Choice is the company that we recommend for mugs.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Jack,
Thanks for the validation. Since your company would have more clout than any of us peons can you find us an american mug company? I know Cactus started out in Colorado, but have moved most if not all of their stuff overseas. I'm tired of spending money supporting other countries(or is that just me). 

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

BigBear said:


> Greetings Randy,
> 
> Because we focus on the printing side of decorating and don't sell any blanks, we test products that we recommend to our clients.
> 
> After testing, Sublimator's 1st Choice is the company that we recommend for mugs.


Thanks for that Jack, and _I really like your website_, it's really helpful, I bookmarked it. 

I'll definitely check out *1st choice* too, it's kind'a local, about an hour away, but still close...

Thanks Jack,

Randy


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Remember to watch your times when using the "hard-coated" mugs. We were using the soft coated mugs, but when we switched to the Cactus Hard Coat mugs we had to bump our time up to 20 minutes at 400 degrees.

Eric


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

So the 1st Choice does okay with dishwasher? A dishwasher was why I stopped doing mugs... I do NOT want to sell my folks something that is gonna come back and bite me where it's tender...

How much do they cost, and who sells 'em?

Do they make steins? I bought a coupla hundred bucks of steins, and didn't get a single one to print without gnarstiness...


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> Jack,
> Thanks for the validation. Since your company would have more clout than any of us peons can you find us an american mug company? I know Cactus started out in Colorado, but have moved most if not all of their stuff overseas. I'm tired of spending money supporting other countries(or is that just me).
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread


Quite frankly, we are one of the peons too, amongst the "big boys". If we have any "clout" it is only due to our passionate commitment to presenting accurate truth.

In my case, it is also a necessity. I'm getting a little long in the tooth and have trouble remembering more than one answer. Accurate truth doesn't change. However, I appreciate the sentiment.

Sadly, there is not now and probably never will be, an American mug manufacturer/coater. It is so labor intensive that few shops would be willing to pay the price of an American made mug.

Have a fun, safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## GreenRiver (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on 1st Choice. I just ordered some mugs from them today. They have stopped sorting mugs into superfine and standard, so they have only one grade now. Mary said they always order superfine, so they feel the sorting procedure is no longer necessary.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Is anyone else that was following this thread still interested in american made mugs. It would almost take a group buy to get it together, but laser reproductions sells american made and coated mugs. The said part is that they don't keep them in stock since no-one wants to pay a couple of bucks more for them. They said if they had enough interest they would order some(they need to buy 2 palettes at a time). Personally, my customers and I would gladly pay this extra just to keep jobs and money in the U.S.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread
EMBELLISHMENTS IN THREAD - Home


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

I know this question is slightly off track but bear with me. I looked for the thread that would most likely have people who knew the answer. 
When I looked on ebay for a used cap press there were none. And most of the cap presses said something to the effect of "brand new sublimation cap press". Is there also a company named sublimation or are these cap presses intended for ink/dye sublimation only? I suspect it's only the name they are using.
Rick<><


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Sublimation is a process. I don't know what other use a hat press would be for.


----------



## HEAVY D (Mar 21, 2009)

where can i order rhino mugs i ordered mugs from best blanks and was sent orca mugs from china
VERY BAD QUALITY
I had rhino mugs before from best blanks i guess they dont use them anymore


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Try www.sublimators1choice.com


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I know I said this in another post, but there are some good quality, made in the usa mugs. 

The mugs are mfg'd and coated in Tucson AZ at HF Coors. They use the RN (Rich Neely) coating process.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

jiarby said:


> I know I said this in another post, but there are some good quality, made in the usa mugs.
> 
> The mugs are mfg'd and coated in Tucson AZ at HF Coors. They use the RN (Rich Neely) coating process.


Correct. They are distributed by Sublimator's 1st Choice


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

BigBear said:


> Correct. They are distributed by Sublimator's 1st Choice


For some reason I cannot edit my old posts so here is a new one.

The above referenced site is no longer active. The new site is www.mugworldinc.com You will have to call for prices.

10/17/09 I also made a new and detailed post about this subject, under "Made in the USA Mugs"


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

MugWorld’s Ceramic Mugs and Coasters are 100% Made in the USA and are 
Commercial Grade Quality that are Dye Sublimated for brilliant Colors and Clear graphics.

Guess that takes care of the made in America YAY
Cilya


----------



## Camme (Dec 10, 2020)

HEAVY D said:


> where can i order rhino mugs i ordered mugs from best blanks and was sent orca mugs from china
> VERY BAD QUALITY
> I had rhino mugs before from best blanks i guess they dont use them anymore


Saw some I want to try at Engraving, Sublimation, Heat Transfer & UV-LED


----------

